# Excessive paw licking



## Dexter0525 (Aug 17, 2016)

We have a Cockapoo 19 months old and the last month he has been licking his one front paw non stop. We first thought it was hot spots and treat Dexter with drops, wipes and dog bitter wrap. Non seemed to work, he growled at us when we go near his paw, chewed threw the wrap. We then changed his food. We went away for a few days, he was in a kennel, got groomed and they said there is nothing wrong. He is still licking his paw and just recently went to his other paw. 
Anyone else there with similar recent issues? Any suggestions - I am open.
Tara


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

Hi Tara,

This sounds a lot like a problem I had with Oscar a couple of years back. He licked his paws a lot but there were no obvious signs that there was anything visibly wrong. We took him to the vet for something completely separate (he had trouble with his ears) and the vet just happened to ask 'does he lick his paws a lot?' to which we replied 'YES!' and they explained that a lot of the poodle breeds suffer from allergies similar to hay fever in humans and a common symptom of it is paw licking because their skin gets irritated!

We were then told by the vet the best thing to do is give him hay fever tablets every day (same type as you would give to humans, although don't tell the pharmacist it's for your dog) which we have done and have never seen him lick his paws ever since. That was about 2 years ago.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

The only antihistamine you should give a dog is piriton ( Chlorphenamine maleate) not any of the other types.

It could be an allergy to grass or other surfaces he is being walked on - always worth a vet check first though


----------



## Oscarbella (Jul 4, 2016)

2ndhandgal said:


> The only antihistamine you should give a dog is piriton ( Chlorphenamine maleate) not any of the other types.
> 
> It could be an allergy to grass or other surfaces he is being walked on - always worth a vet check first though


Oh! That's worrying because my vet said I can give him any type! So we give him Cetirizine Hydrochloride as it works out cheaper per month than Piriton. They just advised that we reduce the number of tablets on this one..


----------

